# Very, very, very annoyed. 2 things.



## Graham Orm (11 Feb 2016)

Just had to pay £240 for a key fob for my van, which makes it worth more than the van.

Why, oh why, are people all of a sudden starting every sentence with the word 'so' ?

Rant over


----------



## RobinBHM (11 Feb 2016)

So


----------



## Stu_2 (11 Feb 2016)

So I was thinking I was having a rubbish day, but now mine seems not so bad


----------



## Nelsun (11 Feb 2016)

"So" is nothing new. My darling mother religiously tripped out "so-so soup" every time I'd start a sentence with the word (along with "Hay's for horses" and "She's the cat's mother" to name but a few). I still do it (sorry) and hear "so-so soup" in my head shortly after. It drives me nuts! I now do it to my children :mrgreen:

So, I'll see your "so" and raise you a "like": But, like, you know, like, it's not like, like, you know!


----------



## NikNak (11 Feb 2016)

init.... blud 8)


----------



## Doug B (11 Feb 2016)

Erm does it for me, I recently tried to watch a YouTube video the guy had gone to all the trouble involve in producing a video why on earth couldn't he have written a script on a white board etc, instead of :- "erm you do this erm then you twist this erm next erm I erm place this erm on the chuck erm & erm turn erm the lathe on erm & pick up an erm chisel" ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Eric The Viking (11 Feb 2016)

As a junior audio person, I used to spend hours at a time (sometimes several days) de-umming interviewees for Down Your Way (Brian Johnston era). That meant physically cutting them out of the tape with a razor blade. We got moderately quick at it, although older colleagues were able to do it without even marking up the edit with a Chinagraph pencil.

For the worst ones we used to collect all the ums together in one long run -- usually sounded toe-curlingly hilarious. I even got to do one member of the Royal Family (who doesn't seem to have got much better in the 30+ years since).

My pet hate presently is like, er...

... like. 

This is an affectation capable of turning the brightest of teenagers into a dribbling silly person. They all seem to be affected by it though. Horrible.

E.

PS: But "like" only wins by a short neck from the marching morons of the BBC web site, who think that "explainer" is a synonym for "explanation. Initially I thought they were indulging children on work experience visits, but they've not changed it for more than a year, so I can only assume the editor is, indeed, illiterate.


----------



## Zeddedhed (11 Feb 2016)

Like is just so, like annoying, with a slightly like raised inflection on the word annoying, like.

If strangling children was legal I'd've done it by now. My two can't seem to string a sentence together without at least 5 likes and 4 sos.

To make it worse when I brought it up at a recent parents day at the school the teacher replied sounding exactly like my kids - with no intentional irony or sarcasm.

I nearly, like *F$*@ING KILLED HER!!!*


----------



## Eric The Viking (11 Feb 2016)

Zeddedhed":11hrnsmm said:


> My two can't seem to string a sentence together without at least 5 likes and 4 sos.



My nominally-grown-up children do it too (although, to be fair, it's the girls mainly, the younger two). I find becoming an echo works well, or just dropping into the same patois, especially at the dinner table. If I listen to them, unobserved, I note they sometimes manage entire "paragraphs" without a single coherent sentence. Goodness knows if either actually uderstands the other.

I think the government is using the same approach for policy making presently though, so it may become standard behaviour over time, like.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Feb 2016)

For free and off of - and overly when it should over.


----------



## Rhossydd (11 Feb 2016)

Graham Orm":261n8muw said:


> Just had to pay £240 for a key fob for my van, which makes it worth more than the van.


VW ?
I paid a similar amount when I was daft enough to lose my spare last year.

What should be a consoling thought is that these expensive keys tied to a single vin plate have helped keep your/our insurance costs down due to the greatly reduced rate of car theft compared to the old and easy to hot wire ignition systems of old.

Still a PITA if you have to shell out for a new one :-(


----------



## whiskywill (11 Feb 2016)

Shtudents, shtrong, Chewsday, juty (instead of duty), jewel carriageway, ejucation (I've heard that come out of the mouth of a, supposedly educated, teacher), Yeah, I'm good (when asked the question "How are you?") and last but not least for now, sort of like (a favourite expression of James Martin).

And whilst I'm at it, why do television chefs have to "fry it off"?. Off what, the cooker?


----------



## IHc1vtr+ (11 Feb 2016)

I hate it when someone posts "I just brought a new tool " Instead of bought.....Brought it from where the bleedin shed?


----------



## Nelsun (11 Feb 2016)

So, like, What's the collective noun for a gathering of grumpy old men? A (g)rumble?


----------



## Wildman (11 Feb 2016)

IHc1vtr+":o9wn9d1s said:


> I hate it when someone posts "I just brought a new tool " Instead of bought.....Brought it from where the bleedin shed?


Don't be daft he brought it from the shop. It is unfortunate that a whole generation of children were taught to spell (that's a joke) using phonetics, it is not their fault they write is as they hear it and not a clue it is wrong. The other one I see on here often is advice and advise, one asks for advice and others will advise you. They are pronounced differently ice and ize respectively. But hey ho this is a wood working forum not an English class.


----------



## Rhossydd (11 Feb 2016)

Wildman":28x9gkho said:


> But hey ho this is a wood working forum not an English class.


It's just a shame the standard of English is so poor.
eg


blackrodd":28x9gkho said:


> Trigs":28x9gkho said:
> 
> 
> > ........ Also rattled up a quick tendon on the band saw and hey ho presto.
> ...


Oh, the irony.


----------



## AJB Temple (11 Feb 2016)

Like is pretty bad. If someone does that in an interview with me, they do not get the job. I also dislike it when people say "no worries" when I ask them to do something. "Can I get" in cafes, restaurants etc has now replaced "May I have" and sounds idiotic to me.


----------



## Wuffles (11 Feb 2016)

AJB Temple":37xmkjt1 said:


> Like is pretty bad. If someone does that in an interview with me, they do not get the job.



A lesson in things not to write on an unlocked forum on the Internet.


----------



## axe (11 Feb 2016)

Rhossydd":jgzta1u2 said:


> I paid a similar amount when I was daft enough to loose my spare last year.




How ironic!


----------



## Eric The Viking (11 Feb 2016)

Rhossydd":zzu64124 said:


> Wildman":zzu64124 said:
> 
> 
> > But hey ho this is a wood working forum not an English class.
> ...



I suspect that may be predictive (i.e. prescriptive) text. I often end up with very weird messages whilst trying to send a message fast whilst really thinking about something else.

It's the BBC's 'explainers' that is truly chilling abuse of English. If that really is the best they can do, it's pathetic.


----------



## Graham Orm (11 Feb 2016)

phil.p":1f3ckozi said:


> For free and off of - and overly when it should over.


Off of drives me nuts too. Ray Mears says it regularly.


----------



## Graham Orm (11 Feb 2016)

Rhossydd":2jjtjnhp said:


> Graham Orm":2jjtjnhp said:
> 
> 
> > Just had to pay £240 for a key fob for my van, which makes it worth more than the van.
> ...



Peugeot. The main dealer wanted £300 and couldn't do it for a week!


----------



## Graham Orm (11 Feb 2016)

'Can I get a pint of lager?' No, you're the customer, I'm the barman, you can buy a pint of lager, I'll get it.


----------



## woodpig (11 Feb 2016)

Somethink and Nothink get on my wick. Expected of young chavs but even TV presenters are saying it these days.

So how do you like that, like?! :lol:


----------



## Rhossydd (11 Feb 2016)

Graham Orm":1pvd7wu0 said:


> The main dealer wanted £300 and couldn't do it for a week!


From what I've heard and read, with VW you can get cheaper keys coded to the car, but they often fail soon after, so a main dealer is the only reliable answer.
Yes, it takes a week to 10 days with VW as the keys have to be programmed in Germany to the VIN plate then the dealer has to actually sync them to the car.

Peugeot ?? never again.


----------



## Wuffles (11 Feb 2016)

Rhossydd":2f43opnf said:


> Graham Orm":2f43opnf said:
> 
> 
> > The main dealer wanted £300 and couldn't do it for a week!
> ...



Having a keyfob coded to a VW, for me, didn't involve Germany at all and did not take a week to 10 days. What you have written is untrue. Do you have experience of this?

I do not understand how one (a cheaper one) could work and then not work, what do you mean?


----------



## Sheptonphil (11 Feb 2016)

Grrr! The replacement all over live television of 'are' for 'our' as on strictly etc. They are introduced as 'are judges' not 'our judges'.

Phil


----------



## Rhossydd (11 Feb 2016)

> Having a keyfob coded to a VW, for me, didn't involve Germany at all


Probably an old VW then.


Wuffles":2rro850o said:


> Do you have experience of this?


Yes. Key for my B6 Passat estate bought from my local main dealer on 6th August 2015 total bill inc vat £240.73


> I do not understand how one (a cheaper one) could work and then not work, what do you mean?


I can't explain the ohms and volts of it, but it had something to do with the non-OEM key losing it's data after a number of uses.
I heard the same information from two sources; one an independent VW specialist that wouldn't recommend any 'specialist' key firm and told me to go to a main dealer and the second from a firm specialising in supplying vehicles to the TV industry. Both people know their stuff and had no financial advantage to gain from their advice.


----------



## Wuffles (11 Feb 2016)

Rhossydd":kgdjkjag said:


> > Having a keyfob coded to a VW, for me, didn't involve Germany at all
> 
> 
> Probably an old VW then.
> ...



2008 Transporter, about the same age as a B6 Passat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJB Temple (12 Feb 2016)

Wuffles":ukgb10iv said:


> AJB Temple":ukgb10iv said:
> 
> 
> > Like is pretty bad. If someone does that in an interview with me, they do not get the job.
> ...




You have lost me. A lesson to whom? And about what? (Like).


----------



## Frank S (12 Feb 2016)

No, this is a general chat forum. If you want to talk wood work, go to another forum and leave us grumpy old gits to have our moan. It does us good !!
Frank.


----------



## Graham Orm (12 Feb 2016)

Rhossydd":216mm7hb said:


> Graham Orm":216mm7hb said:
> 
> 
> > The main dealer wanted £300 and couldn't do it for a week!
> ...



The guy gave me a 12 month guarantee. I'll be selling the van not long after that I should think.

Peugeot....wouldn't have another one given to me. I bought it new 10 years ago. Nothing but trouble and abysmal after sales. It was recalled for a new spare wheel carrier. I took it in and lost a day's work while they did it. Came to tow with the van and found that the Neanderthal had cut through the tow wiring and folded it out of his way.

One of the key guys I contacted told me it was a Fiat with Peugeot badges on it. Whilst looking through my paperwork for the key code when the guy came to do it, the key code actually had Fiat stamped on it!!!


----------



## woodfarmer (12 Feb 2016)

whiskywill":3ithndz0 said:


> Shtudents, shtrong, Chewsday, juty (instead of duty), jewel carriageway, ejucation (I've heard that come out of the mouth of a, supposedly educated, teacher), Yeah, I'm good (when asked the question "How are you?") and last but not least for now, sort of like (a favourite expression of James Martin).
> 
> And whilst I'm at it, why do television chefs have to "fry it off"?. Off what, the cooker?




What really annoys me with chefs is the fact they have no idea of the differences between chop, slice and shear. Leastwise that is the impression they give when narrating their programs.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Feb 2016)

I don't mind their frying stuff off so much as their reducing stuff down.


----------



## Paul200 (12 Feb 2016)

The addition of 'er' in the middle of words such as muddling, juggling etc, making them mudderling and juggerling. I presume it's a form of laziness but it makes the word longer and winds me up a treat!


----------



## graduate_owner (12 Feb 2016)

I have to agree that such a small word as 'so?' really is one of the most annoying, especially as a response from a child (I'm a retired schoolteacher). Typically :- 
Teacher: "you just threw that rubbish on the floor". 
Child - " so?".

One of my other pet hates is "I would of thought".

When it comes to television cookery programmes, have you noticed how the camera always seems to be preoccupied with focussing on the face of the chef? Between that and the inevitable intrusive 'background' music you have to wonder about the capabilities of the programme director / producer /editor

K


----------



## Jacob (12 Feb 2016)

So - can't any of you find anything interesting to be (very, very, very :shock: )annoyed about? (yawn).
I guess you are lucky to live such untroubled lives!


----------



## Graham Orm (13 Feb 2016)

The context that it has frustrated me is when in a radio interview, quite often a scientist or some other educated bod. 
Q. Has the discovery of Gravity waves been important?
A. So, we found that etc. etc.

It's used as if they're continuing a statement: The ladder wasn't long enough *so* we went for a longer one.

But they start the statement with 'so' as if it's a continuance of something they'd already begun.
Listen to Radio 4 you'll hear it regularly.


----------



## dickm (13 Feb 2016)

I try (but usually fail) to excuse interviewees who start replies with "so" on the ground that this is probably the third or later take of that reply. Which means that the reply is really of the question form "So (what you want me to try to say is)....... 

But as noted, usually fail to excuse them and start growling at the radio/TV.


----------



## Cheshirechappie (13 Feb 2016)

Jacob":28lct70o said:


> So - can't any of you find anything interesting to be (very, very, very :shock: )annoyed about? (yawn).
> I guess you are lucky to live such untroubled lives!



Amazing what gets some people going, isn't it? There's a bloke on this forum who goes ape if someone calls the flat side of a chisel or plane iron the 'back'. He reckons that only 'face' is right, and it really winds him up to the point of his making 'Disgusted, Tunbridge Wells' type posts about it.

The 'So....' at the beginning of statements an answers grates on me, too. I think it's a sort of affectation adopted by a certain type of person to show that they're in with the intellectual in-crowd (even if they're clearly not). It's a fashion, and will probably wear off in time.

The other language change that winds me up is 'train station' instead of 'railway station'. Never heard it until about ten years ago - where on earth did it come from?


----------



## Jacob (13 Feb 2016)

Cheshirechappie":2dik6hi5 said:


> ....
> The other language change that winds me up is 'train station' instead of 'railway station'. Never heard it until about ten years ago - where on earth did it come from?


As distinct from bus or tube station. If you were asking your way you might be sent to the wrong one.


----------



## Graham Orm (13 Feb 2016)

So, it's always been the train station where I'm from, since I was a child. A loooooooooooooooooooooooong time ago.


----------



## Jacob (13 Feb 2016)

So, I forgot to put a few sos in my last post innit.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Feb 2016)

Graham Orm":3mrypfns said:


> So, it's always been the train station where I'm from, since I was a child. A loooooooooooooooooooooooong time ago.


  For a long time here it's never been a train station ... and still isn't.


----------



## RogerS (14 Feb 2016)

ace":28hib0k9 said:


> Rhossydd":28hib0k9 said:
> 
> 
> > I paid a similar amount when I was daft enough to loose my spare last year.
> ...



=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Wuffles (14 Feb 2016)

RogerS":1u1zwnem said:


> ace":1u1zwnem said:
> 
> 
> > Rhossydd":1u1zwnem said:
> ...



Ha, missed that, FAIL!

Oh yes, people who use the word FAIL, they're annoying.


----------



## Benchwayze (14 Feb 2016)

The 'trigger' on my car's offside front door has broken; which means I have to unlock the car, open the rear passenger door, and reach inside to open the driver's door. Can I find a replacement door handle? Nope. I have to buy a complete new door mechanism. Progress...


----------



## RogerS (14 Feb 2016)

Benchwayze":kxpjiyey said:


> The 'trigger' on my car's offside front door has broken; which means I have to unlock the car, open the rear passenger door, and reach inside to open the driver's door. Can I find a replacement door handle? Nope. I have to buy a complete new door mechanism. Progress...



Out of curiosity which make?

We have a 1999 Honda S2000 and you can still buy even the smallest part for it such as those wee plastic fixings that keep the boot trim in place. And not that expensive either.


----------



## Benchwayze (15 Feb 2016)

Hi Roger.

It's a Volvo; 1990s S90. Do know summat I don't! \/


----------



## RogerS (15 Feb 2016)

Benchwayze":1albggtw said:


> Hi Roger.
> 
> It's a Volvo; 1990s S90. Do know summat I don't! \/



Sorry , no..just curious.


----------



## Benchwayze (15 Feb 2016)

I continue to search! 

Cheers Roger.


----------



## DiscoStu (15 Feb 2016)

My key fob stopped working. I bought a new case and a new rechargeable battery. The battery was soldered on but it was easy to take it off and replace. Put it all in the new case. Case was £5 from eBay. Battery £3 from RS components. Compared to £300 odd quid for a new key. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bm101 (16 Feb 2016)

On the subject of malapropisms and misusing language, don't forget people who use 'verses' as supposed to 'versus' that always irks me. And people who use 'oppose' verses 'suppose'. An the last one that gets me is those who can't distinguish between 'and' an 'an'.


----------



## Wuffles (16 Feb 2016)

I'm not sure you're being pacific enough Bm101.


----------



## Bm101 (16 Feb 2016)

8)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Feb 2016)

What about the TV sports presenter's favourite - "vee" instead of "versus"?


----------



## Wuffles (16 Feb 2016)

phil.p":156a8ctn said:


> What about the TV sports presenter's favourite - "vee" instead of "versus"?



Ha. Whole different thread required for the language used by TV sports presenters. At the end of the day, there's only so much space one thread can take up.


----------



## Cheshirechappie (16 Feb 2016)

At the end of the day..........you're on overtime.


----------



## Wuffles (16 Feb 2016)

Cheshirechappie":7ewx1dc1 said:


> At the end of the day..........you're on overtime.



My Mum used to scream at the TV when a perm would start talking about "at the end of the day" in the 70s

"It's NIGHT, it's ******* NIGHT!" 

Bless. She hated footballers, and Jimmy Saville, hated him too. Unluckily she died two days before he did, she'd have enjoyed all that.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Feb 2016)

People who pronounce either eether and not eyether. Like my my wife and children. :lol:


----------



## Robbo3 (17 Feb 2016)

phil.p":vdr2faq2 said:


> People who pronounce either eether and not eyether.



Let's call the whole thing off. 
You just can't argue with Fred & Ginger
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZ3fjQa5Hls


----------



## Bm101 (17 Feb 2016)

phil.p":15zqykv4 said:


> People who pronounce either eether and not eyether. Like my my wife and children. :lol:


----------



## whiskywill (17 Feb 2016)

phil.p":18qwt7z1 said:


> What about the TV sports presenter's favourite - "vee" instead of "versus"?



They probably don't know that the v stands for versus.


----------



## whiskywill (17 Feb 2016)

Wuffles":2excimgp said:


> a perm would start talking about



What's a perm? :?


----------



## Wuffles (17 Feb 2016)

whiskywill":16reof06 said:


> Wuffles":16reof06 said:
> 
> 
> > a perm would start talking about
> ...



Any footballer in the late 70s early 80s. Curly funwig?


----------



## Robbo3 (17 Feb 2016)

whiskywill":2cprip7j said:


> Wuffles":2cprip7j said:
> 
> 
> > a perm would start talking about
> ...


Perm(utate) any 8 from 10.
My dear old mum spent a small fortune on Horace Batchelor's Infradraw method. That's Horace Batchelor, Kensham, spelt K.E.Y.N.S.H.A.M, Keynsham, Bristol.


----------



## Nelsun (18 Feb 2016)

"Awesome". Everything is not awesome!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Feb 2016)

whiskywill":3f3sn16a said:


> phil.p":3f3sn16a said:
> 
> 
> > What about the TV sports presenter's favourite - "vee" instead of "versus"?
> ...


Ironically it will probably become "vee" in everyday English. My sister lives on an "ave" in NZ - if you said avenue people wouldn't have a clue what you were talking about.


----------



## doctor Bob (18 Feb 2016)

This seems to cause me undue worry, 2 or 3 times a week, sort it out...........











not the fact they are down, the fact they don't line up


----------



## Jacob (18 Feb 2016)

I'm very, very, very annoyed about 2 things too. I'm so annoyed. 

PS I've just thought of two more things I'm very, very, very annoyed about.


----------



## Nelsun (18 Feb 2016)

doctor Bob":3myr1q9g said:


> This seems to cause me undue worry, 2 or 3 times a week, sort it out...........


This may help calm the nerves Dr Bob. Things working properly


----------



## Graham Orm (18 Feb 2016)

Jacob":24xsus2g said:


> I'm very, very, very annoyed about 2 things too. I'm so annoyed.
> 
> PS I've just thought of two more things I'm very, very, very annoyed about.


Share it with the group Jacob, start with. 'My name is Jacob, I'm an annoyedaholic'.


----------



## Jacob (18 Feb 2016)

Graham Orm":2augf9o7 said:


> Jacob":2augf9o7 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very, very, very annoyed about 2 things too. I'm so annoyed.
> ...


Oh no I wouldn't want to bore the Rs off everybody! :lol:


----------



## RogerS (18 Feb 2016)

Graham Orm":1544v3hr said:


> Jacob":1544v3hr said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very, very, very annoyed about 2 things too. I'm so annoyed.
> ...



"The bloke next door is driving me mad with his pressure washer"....I'll start you off, Jacob. Remember that one ?


----------



## Jacob (18 Feb 2016)

RogerS":3tao6233 said:


> Graham Orm":3tao6233 said:
> 
> 
> > Jacob":3tao6233 said:
> ...


No I sorted him out. He won't do it again!
You've got a long memory Roger!


----------



## RogerP (18 Feb 2016)

The guy who lives two houses away from mine took up chainsaw carving as a hobby. :shock:


----------



## Doug B (19 Feb 2016)

RogerP":1vvrf085 said:


> The guy who lives two houses away from mine took up chainsaw carving as a hobby. :shock:



On the bright side you'll never be short of bark chippings :-" :-"


----------



## Doug B (19 Feb 2016)

RogerS":ftei98qi said:


> Graham Orm":ftei98qi said:
> 
> 
> > Jacob":ftei98qi said:
> ...



No Roger I prefer the neighbour with the conifers..... Sorry Jacob I still chuckle about that.


----------



## Jacob (19 Feb 2016)

I'd been trying to forget about that. I got very very very annoyed about some trees next door and I took up chain saw carving and ended up in court. Worth it though. :lol:


----------



## Graham Orm (19 Feb 2016)

In American woodworking videos....."I'm going to go ahead and" or "I went ahead and" Makes it sound like he did it without permission.


----------



## jakethebuilder (25 Feb 2016)

I must agree with the comment regarding the American Woodworking Videos. (I AM an American too). Statements like "I'm gonna go ahead and.." drive me up the wall! I think I know exactly who you're talking about. I am also irritated by the same guy's constant thrashing around with his hands, and saying "I'm just gonna throw this on the tablesaw..."

Regarding the beginning of sentences with "so". I thought that was strictly an American phenomenon. When I listen to National Public Radio, nearly every person they interview, begins the answer to every question with "So." It's maddening.

To continue in the vein of American Bashing: What has happened to the concept of the documentary film? I watch documentary films that were made over there, and they are very informative and interesting, with an hour or so of content. When I watch an American documentary, they seem to have about fifteen minutes of content, and spend the remainder of the hour, trying to dramatize events, rather than simply reporting them, and repeating the same sentences again and again. The worst, is when the narrator, rather than stating some fact, will pose a question to the audience "What caused John Smith to build his house on the hill? We asked Bill, the caretaker, and this is what he thinks..." Without fail, the answer to the question is eventually revealed, near the end of the show. Why make us sit through all that repetitive drivel, and meaningless speculation? It's not a drama, it's a documentary.

That's all I have to complain about at this time. Please feel free to correct my grammar and spelling.


----------



## Graham Orm (25 Feb 2016)

jakethebuilder":2juvx9ng said:


> I must agree with the comment regarding the American Woodworking Videos. (I AM an American too). Statements like "I'm gonna go ahead and.." drive me up the wall! I think I know exactly who you're talking about. I am also irritated by the same guy's constant thrashing around with his hands, and saying "I'm just gonna throw this on the tablesaw..."
> 
> Regarding the beginning of sentences with "so". I thought that was strictly an American phenomenon. When I listen to National Public Radio, nearly every person they interview, begins the answer to every question with "So." It's maddening.
> 
> ...



I find the 'so' thing is often when a scientist is being interviewed. You say Nat Geo interviews suffer with it, maybe it's a fashion in the science world?As for the dilution of documentaries, no doubt we will copy the fashion before long, that usually happens.


----------



## Benchwayze (27 Feb 2016)

Robbo3":akfvzwd6 said:


> phil.p":akfvzwd6 said:
> 
> 
> > People who pronounce either eether and not eyether.
> ...



Nor me nyther! :lol:


----------



## graduate_owner (29 Feb 2016)

Another thing that annoys me is so-called kit boxes supplied with power tools. I have a number of examples where I have bought a tool but to get it back in it's kit box is so fiddly that I just don't bother. The annoying thing is that I obviously had to fork out for these useless items as part of the cost of the tool. I would rather have a power tool supplied in a cheap cardboard box, and pay less ( or a carrier bag for an extra 5p?). 

K


----------



## Graham Orm (1 Mar 2016)

graduate_owner":3m3kqwm6 said:


> Another thing that annoys me is so-called kit boxes supplied with power tools. I have a number of examples where I have bought a tool but to get it back in it's kit box is so fiddly that I just don't bother. The annoying thing is that I obviously had to fork out for these useless items as part of the cost of the tool. I would rather have a power tool supplied in a cheap cardboard box, and pay less ( or a carrier bag for an extra 5p?).
> 
> K


You can do that. Search bare drill or whatever. You can buy the tool and batteries separately.


----------



## DiscoStu (1 Mar 2016)

I don't like the inject blown plastic boxes where things don't fit well. The worst is drill bit cases where you need a screwdriver to leaver them out and long nose pliers to push them back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wuffles (1 Mar 2016)

What about plastic packaging, the sole intent of which is to cut you to bits whilst opening it. Normally contains a knife or something else sharp that would have aided the original opening.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Mar 2016)

Yes, a larger case would be handy ...


----------



## graduate_owner (1 Mar 2016)

Graham - not a good ides. The cost of batteries often is about the same as tool, charger, case and batteries. It's not just cordless tools though, I have mains powered tools where the cord needs to be carefully coiled every time or the lid won't close (angle grinder, multi tool, nail gun) and even worse is when they won't fit at all once assembled, as in my long arm belt sander ( would have to take the arm off each time) and my biscuit jointer. It just seems like no thought has gone into the case from the end user's viewpoint, so I end up not using some of these cases. Then of course you can't just throw them away so you pay for them, can't use them and have to store them. Plastic bag please, and a 5p charge.

Having said that I have an old Unifix drill which lives in a really strong metal case, room for bits and adaptors, chisels etc. I don't know what the case alone would have cost because I bought drill and case second hand, but it is so useful that I am really glad I have it ( the case to gonwith the drill that is).

So my issue is - either sell tools in a cardboard box (free packaging) or in a quality kit box which suits the purpose, and charge accordingly. Even better - give the customer th choice of which to go for

Rant over.

K


----------



## DennisCA (1 Mar 2016)

Graham Orm":3cllvgin said:


> In American woodworking videos....."I'm going to go ahead and" or "I went ahead and" Makes it sound like he did it without permission.



Correct, without the permission of his wife.


----------



## Graham Orm (1 Mar 2016)

graduate_owner":1zqakhej said:


> Graham - not a good ides. The cost of batteries often is about the same as tool, charger, case and batteries. It's not just cordless tools though, I have mains powered tools where the cord needs to be carefully coiled every time or the lid won't close (angle grinder, multi tool, nail gun) and even worse is when they won't fit at all once assembled, as in my long arm belt sander ( would have to take the arm off each time) and my biscuit jointer. It just seems like no thought has gone into the case from the end user's viewpoint, so I end up not using some of these cases. Then of course you can't just throw them away so you pay for them, can't use them and have to store them. Plastic bag please, and a 5p charge.
> 
> Having said that I have an old Unifix drill which lives in a really strong metal case, room for bits and adaptors, chisels etc. I don't know what the case alone would have cost because I bought drill and case second hand, but it is so useful that I am really glad I have it ( the case to gonwith the drill that is).
> 
> ...



I agree 100%. I throw them most of the time to be honest. The best one I've had is my Fein mult-itool masses of space so it stays in it's box.


----------



## Jacob (1 Mar 2016)

So, I've been away for a week and the "very very very annoyed about two things" thread is still going, from strength to strength!


----------



## Graham Orm (2 Mar 2016)

Jacob":2jxx8far said:


> So, I've been away for a week and the "very very very annoyed about two things" thread is still going, from strength to strength!


I was getting annoyed that you hadn't posted Jacob.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Mar 2016)

And I was getting annoyed that you hadn't noticed.


----------



## Graham Orm (2 Mar 2016)

phil.p":2kmbeyfl said:


> And I was getting annoyed that you hadn't noticed.



Well that's annoying.


----------



## DennisCA (2 Mar 2016)

This winter weather is annoying, I want spring to be here, I want to open my workshop and be outside and work. I wanna practice welding but that's a bad idea todo in a woodworking shop.


----------



## graduate_owner (5 Mar 2016)

I've recently been welding in my wood / metal workshop. On pins all the time in case of stray sparks. I use a large fire blanket clipped to a pair of stepladders to act as a shroud but it's nowhere near big enough, so I wait for at least 30 mins after welding to see if any sparks have started something smouldering. As you say, roll on fine weather so we can work outside (ah yes, but then the garden will need attending to, together with those - um, what do you call them now? oh yes, I remembsr - WEEDS!!

It does seem to have been a very long winter this year - started rainng in November and nice days have been very scarce since.

K


----------



## dickm (5 Mar 2016)

We had a boiler installed in my second workshop, where welding gear sits. All done properly with CO and smoke detectors wired into the house alarms. Don't then start welding.......................... it gets VERY noisy  . Have to do all my welding outside now.


----------



## Graham Orm (5 Mar 2016)

I'm building a small welding bench with a grinder and vice on it outside the shop under a little canopy this year. Too risky welding inside. I end up getting up at 2am to look for smoke.


----------



## Benchwayze (8 May 2016)

Nelsun":2qolieg0 said:


> So, like, What's the collective noun for a gathering of grumpy old men? A (g)rumble?



A forum of course! I am SO NOT a grumpy old guy me' Innit! Until it comes to having no forward delete key on a Mac keyboard! That really, really, really, like upsets moi! 

So/therefore/instead/maybe/I should/I will buy a wireless KB and Mouse! 

(To me a wireless was a device that I used to use, to listen to 'Life with the Lyons' on Hi Gang! 8) 

Ooops! I think I bumped the thread. Sorry folks .. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wuffles (8 May 2016)

Benchwayze":31t6d2vr said:


> Nelsun":31t6d2vr said:
> 
> 
> > So, like, What's the collective noun for a gathering of grumpy old men? A (g)rumble?
> ...



fn + backspace


----------



## MMUK (8 May 2016)

Graham Orm":2dt5ljkv said:


> Just had to pay £240 for a key fob for my van, which makes it worth more than the van.




Seriously?

I got some re-manufactured fobs for my Trafic (blank blade and virgin chip) for £25 each and then took them to the local auto locksmith who cut and programmed them for £20.


----------



## Graham Orm (8 May 2016)

MMUK":1283zfk1 said:


> Graham Orm":1283zfk1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just had to pay £240 for a key fob for my van, which makes it worth more than the van.
> ...



I rang around, this guy was the best option for me. I had to do something, it wouldn't lock. It's going soon anyway. New transit arrives a week Monday.


----------

